# Flea treatment (Dog)



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Currently using Advocate from the Vet at a cost of £one arm, one leg and and notes!

Anyone used the various other 'spot on' treatments such as the RSPCA one?


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

You could probably reduce the cost by buying online rather than from the local vet.
eg https://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Dog/Dog-Flea-Ticks/c/PSGB00056


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Gellyneck said:


> You could probably reduce the cost by buying online rather than from the local vet.
> eg https://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Dog/Dog-Flea-Ticks/c/PSGB00056


Thanks, tried that and found some good prices ...until P&P is added.

It's more about finding a good product from recommendations at a reasonable cost.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have used tablets for the past 2 years and they are very effective for tick and fleas.
https://www.vetuk.co.uk/pet-meds-prescription-only-bravecto-chewable-tablets-c-21_2018


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about a bath Graham?

Ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

No thanks Ray, had one two years ago ...with enough Radox to float


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nope, Graham. As an ex vet nurse, I can tell you that the over the counter products do not work as well as those sold at the vet's. That goes for wormers and all sorts of other treatments. You will see Frontline sold at chemists now. It is because fleas have become resistant to it. Frontline have brought out a new one but, guess what, you can only get it from the vet.

I, and another vet nurse, are trialling our own system - I have to preface it by saying that we do not have an existing flea problem.

We are treating the house with the spray that kills the eggs and larvae. The one I use is Indorex. That is available without prescription. It lasts a year! You have to spray it into every little nook and cranny everywhere. Vacuum well before you start to pick up any eggs in the carpet.

Dog fleas (well cat fleas really because dog fleas are rare) live and breed in the environment. They jump on the dog or cat to feed and then jump off to hide and breed in the cracks and crevices around the house. If you can interrupt that life cycle then you stand a good chance of see the blighters off. It is working so far! We both do not have cats in the house. This is quite important as cats are a major source of fleas entering the house and our system may not be strong enough to cope with constant invasions from indoor cats picking fresh fleas up outside.

If my dog was to get fleas on her then I would shoot off to the vet for some treatment as you don't want them to get a foot in the door (or on the dog  )

I have been doing this for some months. I did have a hiccough when my dog went to a friends house and picked up fleas there so that is the risk you take. I have pleaded with my friend to treat her house but she continues to buy stuff cheap from the pet shop. She believes that flea combs and such things work. If she had seen what I have seen she would rush out and get the proper treatment for her dogs straight away. I have never done the monthly treatments anyway because we don't have a cat now and think that it is a bit over the top for our situation. Cats will leave flea eggs in people's gardens though. Again we rarely see a visiting cat and those that do visit may well be treated


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Much appreciated info Pat!
I'm not keen on the idea of tablets, too great a risk of side effects for my wee pal Zak (Rescue Yorkie)

There's a local cat that passes through the garden  
..,can probably sort that as soon as the hose thaws 

I also have a friend that has cats ... she gave me a lift in her car and was complaining about fleas annoying her!!
..,can probably sort that too, as soon as the hose thaws 

I've found one that contains _Fipronil_ as the active ingredient, might try that although I'm not keen on monthly treatments but accept that it's better than mediation for the skin reaction to flea bites.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The hose pip works for about 10 minutes  Cats are mostly nocturnal and will hunt through a wide territory each night if allowed out.

If your friend is complaining about cat fleas then she can carry the eggs on her clothing and contaminate territory elsewhere.

It is an awful problem and I get very cross when intelligent friends complain about their dog being infested with fleas but doing nothing, useful, to control them. They suck blood so a bad infestation will cause an animal to become anaemic. They cause flea allergy dermatitis which is very distressing and just one flea bite can set some dogs and cats off into a spiral of scratching and setting up an infection. All of which is much more expensive than flea treatment.

I would say you are medium risk with cats passing through so, if you treat the house, you could probably get away with using flea treatment every 3 months or so in the winter but you might need it more frequently in the summer  The little blighters breed like crazy.


----------

